# laptop always reboot because of intel 8260 wireless



## xwwu (Nov 6, 2016)

Dear Friends,

My laotop is GigaByte P35x v6. The wireless network card is intel 8260.
I can

```
kldload if_iwm
```
successfully. But

```
ifconfig -a
```
just show me wire network card only.
No wireless at all.
If I config it to loader.conf  or kernel.
When I reboot the laptop.
My laptop will reboot again and again,
even no changce to choose sigle user mod.

Waiting for help, mang thanks in advance.


----------



## Crest (Nov 9, 2016)

Did you load the firmware as well?


----------



## sysconfig (Nov 10, 2016)

Had the same issue. It would panic and reboot. This is the fix. Put it in /boot/loader.conf:

if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"


EDIT: Also don't forget to create the wlan0 device afterwards. Either doing this manually:
`ifconfig create wlan0 wlandev iwm0`
or in /etc/rc.conf:

wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"  (or whatever setup you need)


Another EDIT: Your FreeBSD is reasonably up to date? IMHO the support for 8260 was added not very long ago.


----------



## xwwu (Nov 13, 2016)

Crest said:


> Did you load the firmware as well?



for linux, linux-firmware is enough. but I realy don't how to install firmware with ports or other way possible.

thank!


----------



## xwwu (Nov 13, 2016)

sysconfig said:


> Had the same issue. It would panic and reboot. This is the fix. Put it in /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> if_iwm_load="YES"
> iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"
> ...



thanks very much, I will try it right now. And my FreeBSD is update.


----------



## xwwu (Nov 13, 2016)

sysconfig said:


> Had the same issue. It would panic and reboot. This is the fix. Put it in /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> if_iwm_load="YES"
> iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"
> ...



thanks so much! it works!


----------

